
Created an ecommerce service to sell via WhatsApp - magnice
https://mycatalog.netlify.app/
======
magnice
I'm posting this advice for anyone who owns a store or a real business with
physical goods, I've created an online catalog that allows you to sell your
products and receive the order via WhatsApp. PH:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mycatalog](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/mycatalog)

